# Is chewing up vitamins o.k.?



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

If the tablets I'm taking are on the large side, I pretty much always chew them up before I swallow them. (I'm pretty bad at swallowing large tablets and capsules - I usually can't bring myself to do it!) But I've come across a few "rumblings" that you should swallow vitamins whole, so that they can get to the small intestine (where they are absorbed) without being destroyed by stomach acids. I haven't seen this info in too many places though - only in very few spots. I am hoping that this info isn't entirely accurate - I'd like to think that I can chew my vitamins and still get the benefits. Because if I have to swallow them whole for them to work - I am screwed!! 

Can anyone shed any light on this issue? Info is appreciated.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

yep, vitaminc c and other basica vitamins are water soluble, so if your body doesn't need them, you just piss them out.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

stellar said:


>


Good point. :lol


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

GermanHermit said:


> But why don't you chose another kind of form like fizzy tablets that are disolved in water or smaller sized tablets or capsules!


Well, for many of the vitamins I take - finding these more convenient forms is inconvenient at best. Many tablets/capsules simply don't come in smaller sizes and they don't always make certain vitamins in "fizzy" form. But you guys are probably right - I'm still receiving the benefits - I guess I'm being a bit too "anal" or obsessive about all of this, lol.


----------

